# Installing a bidet to save toilet paper



## Sherlock

For about $50 you can buy a non-electric add-on bidet for your toilet. Apparently they can install onto any toilet in 10 minutes.

There are many models, here is one example: http://www.amazon.ca/Pure-Clean-Non-Electric-Mechanical-Attachment/dp/B008R54IQM/

Has anyone tried one, if so what do you think?


----------



## fatcat

I assume it attaches from some kind of t-valve off the tank fill valve ... Sounds good except the deal killer for me is that water will NOT be warm ... it will be cold 

otherwise I'd be in ...


----------



## Sherlock

You would be correct about the installation, and if you go to this manufacturer's site, there is a video of how to install it:
http://luxebidet.com/neo110.html

Actually while reading the reviews, a common theme seems to be that people think that cold water would not feel good but when they actually installed it they thought cold water was just fine.


----------



## james4beach

Guys, toilet paper goes on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart or Loblaws chains every couple weeks or so...

OK you brought this up so I will ask. I tried reading on the internet but I couldn't find an answer... when you use the bidet to spray your anus, how do you clean any stubborn feces? By analogy if you were washing your hands it would be the mechanical action of your hands washing each other. So what happens with the anus? Water alone isn't going to clean it... it may actually do very little. So do people then use their bare hands to provide that mechanical cleaning in presence of the water jet?

Frankly if the bidet is going to require hands to do that kind of cleaning, I don't see the appeal versus toilet paper


----------



## Just a Guy

In some parts of the country, water could be more expensive than paper...


----------



## Causalien

james4beach said:


> Guys, toilet paper goes on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart or Loblaws chains every couple weeks or so...
> 
> OK you brought this up so I will ask. I tried reading on the internet but I couldn't find an answer... when you use the bidet to spray your anus, how do you clean any stubborn feces? By analogy if you were washing your hands it would be the mechanical action of your hands washing each other. So what happens with the anus? Water alone isn't going to clean it... it may actually do very little. So do people then use their bare hands to provide that mechanical cleaning in presence of the water jet?
> 
> Frankly if the bidet is going to require hands to do that kind of cleaning, I don't see the appeal versus toilet paper


I've used this before so I'll answer you.

The bidet's water pressure can be adjusted. Believe me when I say when it is on strong, your *** will be clean... and red from the high pressure washer. You'll also get water in your large intestine if you aim correctly, which is an unpleasant feeling for some, but pleasant for others. A bidet is a godsend when you have diarrhea and is a lot cleaner than toilet paper. 

Personally, I prefer toilet paper. 

Some of the bidet toilet lids don't fit well... so you have to test it out first. It pushes the seat forward too much and sometimes it makes your junk touch the toilet wall. Which is a big nono. So make sure you do a live test and make sure you can return this if the fit is wrong.

PS: Get one of those ultra-luxe one with dryer included.


----------



## Plugging Along

I can't speak about any thing that may happen to a guys junk, but have used them. 

I still prefer regular toilet paper, as the water spray may still need to be wiped off if you don't like damp underwear. Not that it's a lot. It was clean. The dryer option was definitely a good option if you don't want toilet paper used. 

It's great for disabled or elderly people which is why my spouses grand patents have it. There is also a warm water option on the more expensive ones. 

I think to save on toilet paper, it may not be worth it. 

If you have old pipes, plumber, or people then I could see some merit.


----------



## Sherlock

Well it arrived a few days ago and I've been using it (not the one in the link above, a slightly better model). The one in the link seems to have all plastic parts which I worry would soon start to leak. The one I ordered was only a few dollars more but it had metal internal parts.

Early impressions are that I really like it. Installation took 15 minutes and I didn't have any plumbing experience, only tools you need are a screw driver to remove the toilet seat screws and a vice grip to tighten the hose. It also looks really cool and really spiffs up the look of my bathroom. I feel like I'm crapping in a spaceship. I ate at taco bell on thursday for dinner and yesterday I ordered thai so I really gave this thing a test and it passed with flying colors.

It really works well, the water comes spraying out of the nozzle with tremendous force. The low setting is enough to clean you up, and the medium setting is so powerful it hurts. I have never tried the high setting. The only reason you still need to use toilet paper is to dry yourself. It definitely feels more hygienic than just using TP on its own.

The cold water is not a problem at all. It is no more shocking than putting cold water on your hands. And this is in January. So you really don't need a warm water model.

I highly recommend everyone buy one.


----------



## hystat

I would consider one to keep paper out of my septic tank. Paper = sludge and my better half likes that stuff that is like a roll of duvets. She has mentioned liking the idea of a bidet. 
Happy birthday, dear.... (what a romantic old fool I am)


----------



## Sherlock

If there's a lady in the house you can get a model that has dual spray nozzles, the second nozzle is for the feminine spray.

For example the Luxe Neo 180: https://luxebidet.com/neo180.html

It's only $50 however shipping to Canada plus the duty fee will increase the price to probably around $100.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Can't believe this is a serious question - a bidet to save money on toilet paper!?! 
And toilet paper still required to dry a wet ---?
Holy crap (but you clean it up)


----------



## RBull

^my thoughts too. The bidet kit costs money and water has an ongoing cost, not to mention you need to dry yourself. 

Save money-no. 

Be slightly cleaner-maybe.


----------



## Sherlock

Forget about the cost, I would prefer a bidet even if toilet paper was free. There is simply no comparison in terms of how clean you feel. I only wish I had installed one sooner. The only problem now is that whenever I have to use the bathroom at work, I hate it because I miss the bidet and feel so gross after only wiping.

Worrying about the cost of water is ridiculous, for me it's free (I rent) but even if you own a house the cost of cold water is negligible.


----------



## RBull

My response was directed to the OP who stated they were installing a bidet to save toilet paper.

"Worry" about the cost of water might be just a tad of an exaggeration. It's a fact that it is a cost, even to someone who believes theirs is "free" because they rent. My water might be considered "free" by some since I am on a well; other than the cost of running my pump, which is much less than the cost of most any urban water. 

What seems more "ridiculous" is hating to use the toilet at work because it doesn't have a bidet, and you feel so "gross" after only wiping. 

I guess it's as simple as you don't miss what you don't have, and don't think you need. 





Sherlock said:


> Forget about the cost, I would prefer a bidet even if toilet paper was free. There is simply no comparison in terms of how clean you feel. I only wish I had installed one sooner. The only problem now is that whenever I have to use the bathroom at work, I hate it because I miss the bidet and feel so gross after only wiping.
> 
> Worrying about the cost of water is ridiculous, for me it's free (I rent) but even if you own a house the cost of cold water is negligible.


----------



## Sherlock

Well let me ask you this: If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done? Or would you use water to clean it properly? That is how I feel about going to the bathroom now after being accustomed to a bidet.

In Japan every toilet has a bidet, they use bidets in Europe and much of the middle east too. We in north america are really behind in this aspect.


----------



## heyjude

My Muslim friends have these in all their bathrooms. The specific technique is called istanja, and the whole washing before prayers ritual is called wudu. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/10/pcs-worst-year-_n_4574430.html?ir=Technology

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wudu


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Sherlock said:


> Well let me ask you this: If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done? Or would you use water to clean it properly? That is how I feel about going to the bathroom now after being accustomed to a bidet.
> In Japan every toilet has a bidet, they use bidets in Europe and much of the middle east too. We in north america are really behind in this aspect.


They say the best thing to do is just lick it off, keeps your body's defenses at peak capacity.:tongue-new: There are a lot of things that haven't found traction in NA. Guess we're just a bunch of dirty tough asses.


----------



## kcowan

I guess it is different strokes for different folks. Why are these anal people satisfied with dry wipes for their mouths when dining? They could bring a bottle of antiseptic gel? After all, what comes out had to go in?


----------



## Sherlock

kcowan said:


> I guess it is different strokes for different folks. Why are these anal people satisfied with dry wipes for their mouths when dining? They could bring a bottle of antiseptic gel? After all, what comes out had to go in?


Are you serious or do you actually not comprehend the difference between wiping food off your mouth and wiping feces off your anus?


----------



## Nemo2

Sherlock said:


> the difference between wiping food off your mouth and wiping feces off your anus?


Better than the other way around.


----------



## bflannel

This is the least informative and arguably best thread on CMF. I'm keeping a bidet high up on my bucket list of things to try in 2014.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

If you think toilet paper does a good job I challenge you to this test...

After your next morning "movement", do the best possible job you think you can using toilet paper.

Then... Use a moist, flushable wipe. Inspect carefully and you will likely conclude that paper is good for surface work but for fine details you are missing the boat.

I only attempted this experiment when my wife started buying children's flushable wipes for our toddlers and I ran out of toilet paper one morning.

FYI I grew up with a bidet in my parents bathroom but didn't clearly understand its purpose until I was in my late teens. I was always amused how the water would spray at least two feet in the air but now I wish I had one in my house.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Ihatetaxes said:


> If you think toilet paper does a good job I challenge you to this test...


We can picture exactly what you mean, that's why we run around now after our two dogs and cats with moist wipes after their business is done. We can't stand the thought of them waving their bums around through the house without having used a bidet. 
The moist wipes are pretty expensive though and don't match our frugal lifestyle - anyone had success getting their cat or dog bidet-trained?


----------



## nathan79

I think bidets are great. Even though you would still use some paper, I think it would be only half the amount you would otherwise use. I think you'd probably break even when you factor in the up front cost and the cost of water.

I've been using a squeeze bottle to rinse myself off when things get too messy. Same general effect, a bit more trouble.


----------



## Sherlock

If your pickup truck is muddy, what will get it cleaner: wiping it with toilet paper, or spraying it with water?


----------



## andrewf

This thread is too much.:biggrin:


----------



## bayview

I love using the bidet, although i dont have one personally.

Every time (at least once or twice a year) I transit through Narita Int'l Airport in Tokyo, I always make a longer stop in their washrooms. The ones installed in Haneda Airport ( Tokyo) are even better - more fancy and newer. 

In very long distance travel, a fresh bum makes a difference in the personal hygiene side, at least for me.


----------



## Sherlock

http://www.funny-city.com/videos/4733-zach-galifianakis-saturday-night-live-bidet-sketcht


----------



## kaleb0

I got very used to these when I lived in Japan and they are great. I also really love how alot of toilets in Japan have a sink on top that the CLEAN water which would normally flow directly into the tank for the next flush actually comes through a faucet so you can wash your hands (with soap too) with water that will then be recycled to flush the toilet the next time:








Very smart!

PS - And as for still having to wipe to dry, all the Japanese bidets have air dryers built in. I suppose that's just substituting TP costs with Electricity costs though to be fair.


----------



## donald

Maybe i am not refined enough,i dunno.
something about shooting water up my *** just does not sit with me after taking a deuce!
I'm good with the old fashioned t.p!
The pic of it,way 2 many contraptions going on.
uncomfortable(feel vulnerable or something?......not a chance i am squatting either)


----------



## james4beach

Sherlock said:


> If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done?


Most entertaining thread on CMF

But yes I can see the argument for the bidet


----------



## Nemo2

OK, I'm convinced.....just ordered one of these online.....couple minor modifications to the bathroom and.....


----------



## carverman

Nemo2 said:


> OK, I'm convinced.....just ordered one of these online.....couple minor modifications to the bathroom and.....


LOL! That should really get the job done. Some of the posts (toilet humour) here are "too much information" on a forum that is primarily money focused, but entertaining, I guess.

Frankly, all of these so called "bidet mods" to a standard toilet, will be short term //especially the $120 one that has been reduced to $49.95, made in China with Chinese plastic that deteriorated over time.
Even if the nozzle is inside the toilet and retractable as they say, germs will accumulate in toilet bowls and you need a strong toilet bowl cleaner or a solution of Javex (bleach) and water to clean it out.
"Grunge" from the water and "other waste liquids" also builds up INSIDE UNDERNEATH the toilet bowl rim where the flush water comes out, so that has to be cleaned with a toilet brush periodically,
and this thing (nozzle) will be in the way. I don't see this as long term solution. Better to install a proper bidet, if you have the room next to the actual toilet. 

or maybe..

one of these..I especially like the digital display...so you can see the actual cleansing process taking place with on demand warm water. I believe these also come with quick release system for cleaning,
and I especially like the "warm air dry'..your bottom will come out as clean as your car coming out of a car wash! 
http://hygieneforhealth.com/brand/clean-sense-bidet-seats/

But then on the frugality side..$470 US at the current exchange rate with the Canadian Harper buck falling like a stone, that will be another $100 plus shipping around $640. I dunno about you CMFers
out there but $600 will buy me about 10 years of toilet paper, especially when it goes on sale for $4 or 5 for 24 rolls. Yes, as a old guy, I don't use much toilet paper, so there are other cheaper ways
to get moisture in that area for finally cleaning...like a paper towel you throw in a covered disposable container., which then goes out in the weekly garbage.

When I was in Istanbul Turkey a few years ago, I lived in a luxury apartment rented temporarily for me by the month. It had both a western style toilet and a middle eastern toilet in separate
toilet rooms for guests that stayed there from both areas of the world. The middle eastern toilet was very simple , it was a cement floor with a hole in the middle, you squatted over it and did
your business and then there was a cold water hose and one tap valve to clean your self and flush around the hole in the floor. No toilet paper. Apparently, according to one of the Turks
I talked to at work, you use the left hand to wash yer..ahem private parts and that is why you never shake hands using your left hand with a Moslem...it is considered Haram (unclean).


----------



## Nemo2

carverman said:


> you use the left hand to wash yer..ahem private parts and that is why you never shake hands using your left hand with a Moslem...it is considered Haram (unclean).


Nor do you (they) reach for communal food at a 'lamb grab' (_Kapsa_) with their left hands.


----------



## Sherlock

carverman said:


> Better to install a proper bidet, if you have the room next to the actual toilet.


That will cost over a thousand dollars... And most average-sized bathrooms in homes I've seen in Canada aren't even big enough to accommodate it. Also what if you rent, you don't want to spend that kind of money on an apartment you might have to move from. The add-on I posted is a cheap solution that installs on any toilet. Most of the reviews say there has been no leakage after months of use. And even if the stuff you say about deposits building on the nozzle are true, it's cheap enough that you can afford to replace it periodically. With the model I got, the nozzle retracts when not in use, so there's no danger of "splashback" hitting the nozzle and getting it dirty. For slightly more money I could have got a version with a self-cleaning nozzle, maybe I should have. Those toilet seats with built-in bidets you posted look pretty good but I wouldn't want to spend $500, at least not until I own my own house. Also you would need to install an electrical outlet nearby the toilet, run a hot water connection, it's a big job whereas the cheap version I got installs in 15 mins.


----------



## carverman

Sherlock said:


> That will cost over a thousand dollars... And most average-sized bathrooms in homes I've seen in Canada aren't even big enough to accommodate it.


Yes,that is the problem with Canadian bathrooms in most homes. There is just enough room for the toilet...unless you go for a complete remodel (if you even have the room to do it) which would cost thousands more
for the floor space, the bidet drain pipe into the toilet stack (I would guess), the hot and cold water pipes and the taps for those.



> Also what if you rent, you don't want to spend that kind of money on an apartment you might have to move from. The add-on I posted is a cheap solution that installs on any toilet. Most of the reviews say there has been no leakage after months of use. And even if the stuff you say about deposits building on the nozzle are true, it's cheap enough that you can afford to replace it periodically. With the model I got, the nozzle retracts when not in use, so there's no danger of "splashback" hitting the nozzle and getting it dirty. For slightly more money I could have got a version with a self-cleaning nozzle, maybe I should have.


I guess it you are prepared to replace these cheaper units now and then and willing to put up with cold water...which in the winter months is at ground temperature and just above freezing, I guess it might be more economical than toilet paper...



> Those toilet seats with built-in bidets you posted look pretty good but I wouldn't want to spend $500, at least not until I own my own house. Also you would need to install an electrical outlet nearby the toilet, run a hot water connection, it's a big job whereas the cheap version I got installs in 15 mins.


You should still be able to use these in a rental apt. It has its own corded plug to hook up to any duplex plug (usually GFI these days) that is there in pretty much all bathrooms for hairdryers, shavers etc. 

The only plumbing connection would be a cold water connection which is already there at the toilet tank. They probably supply a 1/2 inch cold water "T" connection so that you hook it up between the
tank and with and extra hose supplied to the bidet seat as shown in the Youtube demo. It should be easy to install and move when you vacate the apartment. 

The info mentions an on-demand heater, so that appears to be built in... read..


> Bidet seats shown in green are tankless, instant-heating models for energy efficiency & unlimited warm water.


Other than it being a bit pricey, nothing like the comfort of a warm water spray and warm air to dry your ...ahem...nether regions. 
Saving on the cost of towel wipes or laundry of hand towels specifically and only for that purpose.
Nobody said that going "high tech green" is always cheap, but you would be saving tons of toilet paper in your lifetime once these are installed. 

Youtube demo...that retractable nozzle ...is kinda neat. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cotgf0751l0


Then for those of you that are budget minded and renting...the $49.95 (non electric) alternative. Note: He connects the water supply to the HOT water pipe under the sink. 
*You might be careful about the water selection handle because it might be just too hot and cause 3rd degree burns..and you could end up in emerg with burns similar to the McDonalds coffee lady case.*
Of course the other alternative..very cold may be just as uncomfortable. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZtg3E50L40


----------



## Guban

bflannel said:


> This is the least informative and arguably best thread on CMF. I'm keeping a bidet high up on my bucket list of things to try in 2014.


I'm going to disagree with your first point. I've learned lots. Perhaps more than I wanted to. 
I will agree with your second point. Can't believe that Sherlock has generated sooooo much interest.


----------



## m3s

A Malaysian girl once asked me how N Americans wash themselves without water. I then realized more of the world see us as disgusting barbarians than the French. Bidet is a French word. Esti des cochons dégoûtant!

South Europe, East Asia, South America and even Middle East have bidets. It's hot in all those places so they sweat a lot more, and some countries can't flush paper. I guess the Americans either just don't leave their A/C or shower more.


----------



## Mechanic

Original post was to save money. Could always use strips of newspaper, lol. I remember seeing that in outdoor toilets many years ago. Reading material too.


----------



## hystat

Sherlock said:


> Well let me ask you this: If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done? Or would you use water to clean it properly? That is how I feel about going to the bathroom now after being accustomed to a bidet.


Do you wear your watch on your bum?
Put deoderant between your toes?
My wrist is on display. 
A bidet is a great idea for anyone who is an exotic dancer, adult film actor etc.


----------



## Sherlock

hystat said:


> Do you wear your watch on your bum?
> Put deoderant between your toes?
> My wrist is on display.
> A bidet is a great idea for anyone who is an exotic dancer, adult film actor etc.


WTF? None of that makes any sense.


----------



## RBull

Sherlock said:


> Well let me ask you this: If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done? Or would you use water to clean it properly? That is how I feel about going to the bathroom now after being accustomed to a bidet.
> 
> In Japan every toilet has a bidet, they use bidets in Europe and much of the middle east too. We in north america are really behind in this aspect.


I don't know if I should take this as a serious question or not...... I always clean myself well with paper but have yet to bury my hand up to the wrist- getting "poop on my wrist". That would take a lot of effort or carelessness to dirty myself there. 

I am in the common habit of always washing my hands after using the toilet for either number 1 or number 2. That is primarily because my hands are exposed to my face and virtually all other items, surfaces and activities I contact or involve with. I wear undergarments and just don't have those those same contact concerns about my bare azz, and have a daily shower to ensure I am clean. Therefore I cannot in my wildest imagination compare washing my hands to washing my azz after a poop.

I am quite comfortable being behind Europe, the middle east, Japan and anywhere else in this regard. When I lived in Europe they had disgusting outdoor toilets on the sidewalk where you semi squatted standing up to have a dump....and no sinks. They also only bathed maybe once a week. I can understand why a bidet might be more important.


----------



## carverman

Mechanic said:


> Original post was to save money. Could always use strips of newspaper, lol. I remember seeing that in outdoor toilets many years ago. Reading material too.


Yes, I grew up on a farm in the 50s. No electricity, we pumped our drinking and washing water and oh yes..that cold outhouse seat in January at -20C. Never did get running water or a bathroom in the old farmhouse
up to the point it was sold in the 60's although we had electricity and a B+W TV by then. Back then the Eaton's catalog and local newspaper served as reading (not in -20c or at night) and also lots of missing pages. 
See..even in the "good old days"..we were very frugal trying to save on toilet paper. 
We survived those hardships...bidets?...ptooo!... I'm just glad to have an indoor toilet, running hot and cold and ah..that soft Charmaine...or even the "bird brand"...whatever is on sale.


----------



## Sherlock

RBull said:


> I don't know if I should take this as a serious question or not...... I always clean myself well with paper but have yet to bury my hand up to the wrist- getting "poop on my wrist". That would take a lot of effort or carelessness to dirty myself there.


You completely misunderstood my point.


----------



## hystat

your point as I understood was that peoples butts should be as clean as their wrists, which is totally nonsense. People's wrists are naked, on display and it's acceptable to touch a coworker on the wrist. One's anus does not have to be as clean in our culture. 

best.thread.ever lol


----------



## Four Pillars

RBull said:


> I don't know if I should take this as a serious question or not...... I always clean myself well with paper but have yet to bury my hand up to the wrist- getting "poop on my wrist". That would take a lot of effort or carelessness to dirty myself there.


Hilarious.


----------



## NorthKC

I don't like the idea of a bidet. The idea of water shooting up my anus makes me very a little vulnerable. Still, best thread ever! haha


----------



## Sherlock

hystat said:


> your point as I understood was that peoples butts should be as clean as their wrists, which is totally nonsense. People's wrists are naked, on display and it's acceptable to touch a coworker on the wrist. One's anus does not have to be as clean in our culture.


Do people hold their noses when you walk by?


----------



## Sherlock

NorthKC said:


> I don't like the idea of a bidet. The idea of water shooting up my anus makes me very a little vulnerable. Still, best thread ever! haha


I don't think you understand how a bidet works. The water isn't supposed to go up your anus.


----------



## james4beach

Sherlock said:


> The water isn't supposed to go up your anus.


_Can_ it?


----------



## james4beach

RBull said:


> (Europe) ... They also only bathed maybe once a week.


Aha, this might cut to the core of why bidets aren't so important in North America compared to Europe or Asia. We have more water and bathe frequently, and also take longer and more thorough showers than Europeans. The way we waste our water is worrisome, but at least we can wash the waste off ourselves (and wrists)


----------



## Jungle

If you wet the toilet paper with a couple of drops, you only need a couple of wipes, even for the bad ones. lol

Also I got my last TP double roll at 0.269 cents a roll, anything under 30 cents a roll for double is a BUY.


----------



## Four Pillars

I'm curious if the OP will use the bidet if they have kids to avoid any poo contact with the inevitable diaper changes?


----------



## hystat

Sherlock said:


> Do people hold their noses when you walk by?


maybe, I'm covered with grease, oil and diesel fuel most days. I work for a living. I'm not supposed to smell like daisies. (although WD-40 kinda does)

I think the majority of people on this forum are urban. The last time I was in Toronto, the stench coming out of the sewers was so bad, you could slather yourself head to toe and no one would point the finger in anyone's general direction.

I think that flood last year really messed something up down there.


----------



## carverman

james4beach said:


> _Can_ it?


This discussion is Hilarious! I guess when it comes down to basic body functions, even the most experienced money focused forum members have to take a stand or sit as the case maybe.:biggrin:

The super-duper high tech version of the bidet seat, that I had posted earlier does have a function to shoot a stream of water up yer ahem...in cases of constipation. Not sure how gentle or hard the
water stream may be, but if faced with that problematic situation, I wouldn't think one would care. Exlax or it's equivalent takes a few hours to work, and isn't always predictable . By that I mean..you don't
want to be driving to work..when the moment finally arrives.

Whether we have choices on saving on toilet paper or not, we still contribute to polluting the environment. 
All the stuff that goes down our sewers and through the sewer filtration plants has to go somewhere ..eventually..
and that more than likely is spread on on farmer's fields, and the liquids into the rivers. I hope not the organic vegetable fields that cost us more. 

Lots of the drugs and chemicals used in our daily lives are not filtered out in sewage treatment and eventually end up in our water tables.


----------



## Nemo2

carverman said:


> By that I mean..you don't
> want to be driving to work..when the moment finally arrives.


I think you're on to something....._vehicular bidets!_


----------



## humble_pie

was there a remark on here about the French?

napoléon, writing from the battlefield, to josephine:

*"J'arrive dans 15 jours. Ne te baigne plus."*


----------



## Toronto.gal

carverman said:


> This discussion is Hilarious!


Oui, je suis d'accord. :chuncky::biggrin::highly_amused:

Pour moi, no cost-cutting measure in that regard.

If not TP, then I prefer a shower, or the real thing than a 'garden hose'.

For those not familiar with it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidet

There have been at least 2 [unsuccessful] bidet pitches on Dragons' Den; including a portable one.


----------



## kcowan

I guess we could all learn something about hygiene from the Japanese.


----------



## hystat

Nemo2 said:


> I think you're on to something....._vehicular bidets!_


 no rear fender on my bike.... every time it rains I could take advantage... honk honk


----------



## Nemo2

hystat said:


> no rear fender on my bike.... every time it rains I could take advantage... honk honk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8


----------



## Jon_Snow

Growing up, our family had a real bidet... I feel like I can speak with some authority on the subject - it's greatest contribution to my life was the fact that I could impress the heck out of schoolmates - most of them never knew such a luxury item existed - the looks of awe on their faces as I made the stream of water shoot 2 feet in the air was priceless. But honestly, as the years went on, it became a novelty item, not a practical one. If you bathed regularly (every day) like our family did, it really was unnecessary.

Another thing, based upon his creation of this thread, the OP will now reside in my mind forever as "No s**t, Sherlock". :tongue-new:

I can honestly say this thread has entertained like no other....


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> 1. Growing up, our family had a real bidet...
> 2. honestly say this thread has entertained like no other....


*1.* Same here, but it was in a country where bidets were/are common, so I didn't impress any schoolmates.  
*2.* Vraiment!


----------



## Four Pillars

Jon_Snow said:


> Another thing, based upon his creation of this thread, the OP will now reside in my mind forever as "No s**t, Sherlock". :tongue-new:


I declare thee - winner of the thread. That is awesome.


----------



## donald

I would also say(not sure if i am abnormal here,or not....lol)
If you really need to power ''wash'' frequently,you might want to evaluate your diet!?
introduce fiber in your daily diet!
i can see those odd nights you ate mexican or you have a flu ect but ''generally''....your stool should not be that messy!
tp should not be a problem along with daily showering!i can't imagine needing this thing on a regular basis,if you need to there is some underlying issues imo.


----------



## lb71

Sherlock said:


> If you got poop on your wrist, would you simply wipe it off with toilet paper and call it job done? Or would you use water to clean it properly?


Actually, I would wash it off with warm water and soap.

Surprised no one brought this up yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYIe9o2jMSE


----------



## m3s

donald said:


> i can't imagine needing this thing on a regular basis,if you need to there is some underlying issues imo.


So what you're saying is your sh*t don't stink? :tongue-new:



lb71 said:


> Actually, I would wash it off with warm water and soap.


I think that was the point



hystat said:


> People's wrists are naked, on display and it's acceptable to touch a coworker on the wrist.


Maybe some cultures just tend to get naked more frequently? :highly_amused:



Jon_Snow said:


> Another thing, based upon his creation of this thread, the OP will now reside in my mind forever as "No s**t, Sherlock". :tongue-new:


:highly_amused:

It is odd though because culturally we are typically hyper clean and see most other cultures as unclean. Nothing wrong with tp though really, it's hygienic.


----------



## Toronto.gal

donald said:


> If you really need to power ''wash'' frequently, you might want to evaluate your diet!? introduce fiber in your daily diet!


This is a good point. Daily normal BMs = between 1 to 3.


----------



## andrewf

3? I wonder how those people get anything done.


----------



## donald

3 is a lot!My schedule is a bit off but i usually have 1(at nearly the same-time everyday,6 pm)
T-gal-how many do you take?lol
I don't know if it has been mentioned(prob up thread)
these things originated 1st for prostitutes!to wash up!from my little reading.


----------



## humble_pie

andrewf said:


> 3? I wonder how those people get anything done.


that was my thought exactly when my nutrition prof said in class that everybody should poop after every meal ... i thought the working world as we know it would grind to a halt


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Donald:* I don't give answers off the top of my head, so trust my answer. 

*Andrew*: #2s need not disrupt your day, unless of course you take your iGadgets to le toilette.

Then there is le toilet-office, LOL.


----------



## donald

3 shits sounds about right for union employees lol(how else are they going to kill a hour)jk


----------



## Nemo2

3 here...and I'm non-union.......come to think of it, I'm not employed period.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Wow....quite the thread....


----------



## Nemo2

Senator Clay Davis sums it up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1dnqKGuezo


----------



## RBull

Definitely a funny read. Who knew this would be so interesting, given the subject matter and that this discussion is on a money board.


----------



## kcowan

Once a day for me, shortly after the morning coffee. Any more and it is unusual diet related.

(Does this make me a tight ***?)

(Is there any correlation with investing styles?):encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

There is even a pricey book about 'The Bidet.'

'A healthy derrière is essential to your personal hygiene and physical well being, and how poorly understood the perianal area is. The Bidet is the only complete source of impartial, objective bidet information that helps you find the best bidet model for your needs and pocketbook.' 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bidet-Everything-Solution-Happiness/dp/0974879908


----------



## carverman

lb71 said:


> Actually, I would wash it off with warm water and soap.
> 
> Surprised no one brought this up yet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYIe9o2jMSE


Good one..roight? I enjoy washing that movie over and over.
Trust the French to come up with a impractical name for toilet matters, when in reality, a small pony in French is called a "petit cheval". 


> Let’s start from the beginning: bidet is French and is pronounced “bid-day”. Humorously, (at least it got an immature chuckle out of me) *bidet means “a small saddle horse*”. This I can only guess, or trust Wikipedia, to come from the way one is supposed to straddle the porcelain pony when attempting to use it.





> What about washing one’s feet? This seemed a bit more practical but still the design didn’t seem conducive to such a use.


and here's something that should be observed:


> Drinking from a bidet is not recommended. The stream can ricochet off a soiled area and become contaminated.


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> these things originated 1st for prostitutes!to wash up!from my little reading.


Ah..Eureka! ...you found the real reason for this little porcelain utensil...petit cheval.


----------



## carverman

kcowan said:


> Once a day for me, shortly after the morning coffee. Any more and it is unusual diet related.
> 
> (Does this make me a tight ***?)
> 
> (Is there any correlation with investing styles?):encouragement:


Yes, the term is more polite though.."tightwad"....take that as you wish.:barbershop_quartet_


----------



## mrbizi

kcowan said:


> Once a day for me, shortly after the morning coffee. Any more and it is unusual diet related.
> 
> (Does this make me a tight ***?)
> 
> (Is there any correlation with investing styles?):encouragement:


Funniest post in the most amusing thread ever in CMF!


----------



## birdman

I have been reading this site since its beginning and have remained silent. However, I ordered one through Amazon and it came yesterday. Easy instal, cost $50. bucks, and can't wait to use it. Unfortunately and unusual, things seem to be stuck right now - must be the excitement and anticipation of trying it. My beloved wife is also away right now and as the control inhibits the opening on a cabinet door it may have to be moved. Have to go out for the day -hope to try it before I leave.


----------



## heyjude

frase said:


> I have been reading this site since its beginning and have remained silent. However, I ordered one through Amazon and it came yesterday. Easy instal, cost $50. bucks, and can't wait to use it. Unfortunately and unusual, things seem to be stuck right now - must be the excitement and anticipation of trying it. My beloved wife is also away right now and as the control inhibits the opening on a cabinet door it may have to be moved. Have to go out for the day -hope to try it before I leave.


Things seem to be stuck? 

Oh you mean you, not the bidet. Just eat some fruit. All will be well in the fullness of time.


----------



## birdman

After my wait I finally got to try it out just before I left to go out. I highly recommend it for $50. bucks.


----------



## Sherlock

Well I'm glad I've been able to convince at least one person.


----------



## RBull

Way to go Sherlock. 

Another AZZ saved.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Changing the world, one clean arse at a time.


----------



## randomthoughts

This thread is awesome. I read it ALL.

Now let's see how graphic I can get:

It's totally not about saving TP, it's more about having a clean butt and no streaks.
Let's face it, if you don't wash, and then you happen to sweat.... well.

I've always felt that smearing poop around with toilet paper is a bit barbaric, but at the same time, I'm not going to let something from inside the toilet spray my butt because I prefer my toilet to be a one-way-street (I'm not that confident in my toilet-cleaning abilities).

I default to using TP and flushable wipes and then more TP (wasting water AND trees - my butt is not good for the environment). But I'd like the option of a separate bidet, heck with automated soap too.
/TMI


----------



## Sherlock

I read somewhere those flushable wipes are not good for you, the area there is very sensitive and the chemicals from the wipes can cause harm over long periods of time. Probably no problem using them occasionally but I wouldn't use them daily. And there are really no concerns with the cleanliness of the water that comes out of the bidet, at least with the model I got. The nozzle retracts when not in use so it stays clean. The water it sprays at you is just as pure as the water that comes out of your sink faucet.


----------



## andrewf

Also, I heard that so-called flushable wipes are causing problems in plumbing and sewage systems.


----------



## RBull

Sherlock, we've gained much knowledge from you related to AZZholes. :tongue-new:

Andrewf, you're 100% right about the wipes causing problems with sewage systems. It is a major problem with cities around the world and hopefully people will learn and respect this. A lot of money and time is being diverted to fixing the clogs these cause because they do not decompose, along with the real "luxury" brands of toilet paper.


----------



## PoolAndRapid

..


----------



## RBull

Lol, good question. Maybe not so clean and pure.


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> Also, I heard that so-called flushable wipes are causing problems in plumbing and sewage systems.


There was a news spot on CBC recently in the Toronto area. These flushable wipes as sold by Kimberly-Clark and others, are wreaking havoc in the sewage systems requiring additional manpower to clean the screens and other sewage machinery.



> Nonetheless, Consumer Reports tested several brands of wipes labelled flushable and found that while toilet paper broke down after about eight seconds, the wipes showed no sign of disintegrating after 30 minutes in a toilet-flushing simulator.
> Orr agreed that baby wipes are being flushed down the toilet and causing clogs, but he insisted personal wipes are also part of the problem.


full story..
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/flush...an-sewers-waste-water-officials-say-1.2430071

If these flushable wipes whch apparently take a long long time to dissolve require extra municipal manpower to clean the sewer systems, the municipalities will pass on the
extra expense of cleaning the sewers onto the sewer surcharge on your household water bill.


----------



## andrewf

I've heard of them blocking household plumbing as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see them banned (or rather, prohibiting calling them 'flushable').


----------



## carverman

andrewf said:


> I've heard of them blocking household plumbing as well. I wouldn't be surprised to see them banned (or rather, prohibiting calling them 'flushable').


Lot of the older homes still have cast iron sewer pipes which are already corroded and may be partially blocked in some places on between the street sanitary sewer and the house basement. Some even have tree roots growing inside the sewer pipes as the cast iron has decayed over the decades. This actually happened in my mother's house in the old part of Toronto East York. Tree roots blocked the sewer line...toilets were not flushing any more as the sewer line got backed up. When your toilets no longer function...repair costs are no longer a consideration...you can't use the toilets in your house anymore!

They called Rotor-Router...$400+ bill for inspecting sewer blockage with camera and then cleaning out what they could.

The water pipes (replaced 10 years ago) were LEAD from the street water main and corroded so bad inside that there was hardly any water pressure in the home,
until the old pipes were dug up (several thousand it cost) and new copper pipes installed right through the house. 

Those living in this older infrastructure in Toronto and other older areas and use these flushable wipes will (sooner or later) have a call to the emergency plumbers to clean out their sewer pipes. 
And it isn't going to be cheap.... but when the toilet is no longer flushing properly and water overflows onto the bathroom floor, these users will soon learn their lesson in 
"convenience" vs the frugality of using ordinary toilet paper.


----------



## Sherlock

So there you have it folks, you can use flushable wipes and then pay thousands of dollars to a plumber to clean your pipes or you can buy the bidet for under $100.


----------



## hystat

Sherlock said:


> So there you have it folks, you can use flushable wipes and then pay thousands of dollars to a plumber to clean your pipes or you can buy the bidet for under $100.


lol, bidet infomercial script in the making
1-800-NOSHITSHERLOCK


----------



## PerfectElement

Toilet paper will never clean you up properly, no matter how much of it you use. The skin around the anus is wrinkled, making some places hard to reach. I come from a country where everyone uses bidets, so the idea that everyone is walking around with poop in their butt can be disturbing to me :hopelessness:


----------



## Nemo2

PerfectElement said:


> with poop in their butt


And some of these people actually have it sitting in their large intestines! Inside them! For days!


----------



## Toronto.gal

PerfectElement said:


> 1. Toilet paper will never clean you up properly
> 2. the idea that everyone is walking around with poop in their butt can be disturbing to me :hopelessness:


*1.* I don't think anyone believes otherwise. I take 2 showers daily, so I feel pretty clean. Also, note that BMs are not supposed to be more than 1 to 3 daily. 

*2.* And do you think there are no other areas that are not clean; and that you in fact, come in contact with, unlike people's derrière? For example, hand bacteria doubles in numbers every twenty minutes, but do you think most wash their hands more than a couple of times a day? Some don't even wash after using les toilettes.

http://www.inscribd.com/the-most-dangerous-bacteria-you-touch-everyday/#axzz2ruyfbdRJ


----------



## hystat

PerfectElement said:


> Toilet paper will never clean you up properly, no matter how much of it you use. The skin around the anus is wrinkled, making some places hard to reach. I come from a country where everyone uses bidets, so the idea that everyone is walking around with poop in their butt can be disturbing to me :hopelessness:


----------



## m3s

I think everyone can agree that it's most effective to wash your hands timely after using les toillettes, before eating, and whenever they're dirty. You can't always take a shower at any time, and washing your hair and skin twice a day is not always necessary. I heard it even dries out your skin/hair so that you have to use moisturizer products etc like almost everybody needs nowadays..

I don't use a bidet but I find how people react to other cultures interesting. There are other ways of doing things. What is odd about this is north americans are usually the ones using so much antibacteria products that their immune systems are probably weakened. We typically look down on others as filthy for some dust or grease, but knee jerk about the bidet thing. :tongue-new:


----------



## RBull

hystat said:


> lol, bidet infomercial script in the making



CLASSIC!! :biggrin:

Sherlock, you truly are a bidet fanatic. :tongue-new:


----------



## Toronto.gal

What is not odd, is that for whatever reason, bidets are not common in this part of the world, hence the lack of interest [does not mean looking down on anyone]. I also grew up in a bidet culture, but had no problem adapting to one without. 

However, the one who clearly has problem with the culture here of no bidets, is the person who came from the bidet culture, LOL. :highly_amused:

Something else that disturbs me much more than how people clean their tooshies, are those who do this in public, and who later might want to shake your hand: 










Thanks to shower-caps, I don't waste a lot of water with my daily showers.

If bidets were ever to take off in a big way here, I would be interested in the IPO. :greedy_dollars:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Sherlock, I bet you had no idea the s**tstorm you were going to unleash when you authored this thread.

If nothing else, this thread shows that toilet humour is a well that does not easilly run dry. 

I'm with T-Gal, as someone who takes two showers a day myself, a bidet is spectacularly uncessesary.


----------



## Sherlock

LOL

2 showers a day are really not necessary. You are removing essential oils from your skin that are beneficial to it. Even daily showers are not necessary unless you sweat a lot. In some of those "bidet cultures" it is perfectly normal for people to take a shower/bath only once a week or even less.


----------



## Four Pillars

Sherlock said:


> In some of those "bidet cultures" it is perfectly normal for people to take a shower/bath only once a week or even less.


Yeah, I work with some of those people. It's not pleasant.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I work in construction and wake up at 4:30am... so a quick hot shower in the morning to wake-up, and another when I get home to get the workplace grime off. And the important bits get cleaned in the process... no bidet needed. Like I mentioned earlier up thread - I grew up with an actual standalone bidet - it was easlliy the least used appliance in our house. I used to crank it up and let the dog have a drink - it amused me greatly.


----------



## james4beach

I really get the feeling the bidet is mainly for countries where you don't have plentiful access to good, long showers.


----------



## james4beach

Sherlock said:


> 2 showers a day are really not necessary. You are removing essential oils from your skin that are beneficial to it. Even daily showers are not necessary unless you sweat a lot.


True that showers and excessive soaping/shampooing will remove oils you need. Same with hair and scalp -- don't shampoo too often. I used to shampoo daily but am cutting that back now upon the advice from Teen Vogue.

But about daily showers... everyone is different, and it's a function of gender, age, etc. But I _will_ stink in a day if I don't shower so I'm definitely showering daily. On a day I'm active and moving around a lot, two showers a day.

We live in Canada. Enjoy the luxury of fresh water (until the oil sands ruins it all)


----------



## m3s

Toronto.gal said:


> What is not odd, is that for whatever reason, bidets are not common in this part of the world, hence the lack of interest [does not mean looking down on anyone]. I also grew up in a bidet culture, but had no problem adapting to one without.
> 
> However, the one who clearly has problem with the culture here of no bidets, is the person who came from the bidet culture, LOL.


This gives entirely new meaning to the word *****imilation :highly_amused: Save your money on his and her sinks, and shower 3 or 4 times a day instead!


----------



## Toronto.gal

james4beach said:


> *1.* showers and excessive soaping/shampooing will remove oils you need. *Same with hair and scalp*
> *2. *I really get the feeling the *bidet is mainly for countries where you don't have plentiful access to good, long showers*.


*1.* Depending on occupation, for sure there is no reason to wash the hair daily [the body for active/working people, definitely YES]. Even if I wanted to, I would not have the time as I have long/thick hair; every 3 days is good enough. 

It's true that the more you wash, the more oil the scalp produces, but recommending washing every 7 days [as article did] for those with thick hair is just silly, as the build up of dirt/oil/sweat, etc., certainly can't do much good to one's hair, let alone the hair follicles & scalp. Hmm, and now I wonder why more men go bald; could be for more reasons than just the high levels of DHT clogging the hair follicles, so you might want to be careful J4B not to clog them with excess oil.  [I know that alopecia totalis is hereditary in most cases].
*
2.* Not exactly.

At first bidets were common amongst rich/royalty, but forgetting its recorded origin & purpose way back in the 17th C, today their purpose = supplementary washing, not reducing one's shower habits [whatever they may be]. I doubt people without bidets increase their showers & vice-versa.

Anyone knows what a dunny is?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYIe9o2jMSE

Speaking of the bathroom, have you heard of the solar-powered toilets?
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/19/opinion/bill-gates-cant-build-a-toilet.html


----------



## james4beach

Toronto.Gal, are you saying I shouldn't get my health advice from Teen Vogue mag? I need to keep up on all the Bieber news


----------



## RBull

^what is bieber?


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> ^what is bieber?


A question many have asked.


----------



## james4beach

He's a local boy from my old neck of the woods, now an international celebrity
http://wallalay.com/justin-bieber-116-28514-desktop-background.html


----------



## RBull

^lol, it was just a rhetorical question. It's impossible to follow any news or information without being bombarded by his name being mentioned and an army of other hollywood, music and sports celebs. I just do everything I can to tune it out.


----------



## Sherlock

Please don't dirty a thread about bowel movements by mentioning that guy.


----------



## james4beach

Agreed, let's not get off track

Let's stick to the porcelain - if you will


----------



## bayview

Yikes! These people dont use toilet paper!!

Go Sherlock Go!


----------



## humble_pie

folks here gotta be glad they're not pioneering the loos in Sochi

http://nypost.com/2014/02/04/horrible-conditions-for-winter-olympics-visitors/

Sochi has pair-friendly double toilets that can't accept toilet paper, although there are no signs of bidets to compensate.

some still-uncompleted hotels have guests already but no water or light bulbs. One journo tweeted he'd managed to get his hands on half-a-dozen light bulbs, would trade for a working door knob ...


----------



## Toronto.gal

@ $51B, if that revolting figure for the 17 day event is indeed correct, not sure where the 'Twin Toilet' aka 'Love-Toilet' idea came from, nor how Sochi Olympics belongs in the frugality section, lol.

*'How the Sochi Games grew so expensive is a tale of Putin-era Russia in microcosm: a story of ambition, hubris, and greed leading to fabulous extravagance on the shores of the Black Sea.'* 
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-02/the-2014-winter-olympics-in-sochi-cost-51-billion
http://thebiglead.com/2014/01/22/tw...l-make-for-an-interesting-olympic-experience/


----------

